# Plug-In Extras?



## ST-EOS (Nov 24, 2017)

Operating System:Win 10 64bit
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info):7.0.1 [ 1142117 ]

This may be a silly question, but I'm confused. My confusion relates to the number of locations within drop down menus where I can find Plug-ins Extras. My confusion started when I was carrying out some housekeeping on my filing system.

*Background:*

I realised this evening that I had some duplicate files (CR2 and XML), the image files had the same _V1Axxxx.CR2 name. My import preset adds the date prefix (e.g. 20170225). I suspect I had imported the originals into LR correctly and those are the ones with the date prefix.
However I must have created/added the duplicates in some other dated folders on the disk from a backup that I used whilst travelling around New Zealand i.e.those without the date prefix. Those without the date prefix formed part of my lack lustre back up system.

I foolishly didn't have my brain in gear such that when I noticed the back up files I moved them using Windows explorer into the folders that hold the original image files. The folders concerned had a date format in their name so the Explorer drag and drop method was easy (but with hindsight foolish).

I having checked the Plug-in Manager I knew that I had a duplicate finder plug-in (Teekesselchen) and it was showing as installed and working. However at first I couldn't find the plug-in I mistakenly thought that there was only two drop down menu items that contained access to plug-ins. I now know that I have three locations and that's where my confusion is based.

*Current Plug in Extra Locations in the Library Module:
*
"File" drop down menu has three plug in extras. 1. jf-Facebook extras - 2. LR/Enfuse - 3.On1-Effects.

"Help" drop down menu has a plug in extras. However it shows (None Defined)

"Library" drop down menu also has a plug-in extras that has three plug ins listed. 1. jf-Facebook extras. 2. Show Focus points. 3. Teekesselchen.
*
After all the above here's the silly question:-*

Why does my installation of LR have three plugin extra locations and is it possible to have just one?
And more importantly if, I can reduce the locations from three to one how would I do so?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 24, 2017)

The idea was that the plugin extras in the file menu were for plugins that can be used in all modules, while the plugin extras in Library are only for plugins that work exclusively in the library module. Adobe has no way to impose this however, so the plugin author decides and so it has become a bit of a mess. The plugin extras under help are obviously for help files and a link to the authors website and such.

And no, you can't change this.


----------



## ST-EOS (Nov 24, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> The idea was that the plugin extras in the file menu were for plugins that can be used in all modules, while the plugin extras in Library are only for plugins that work exclusively in the library module. Adobe has no way to impose this however, so the plugin author decides and so it has become a bit of a mess. The plugin extras under help are obviously for help files and a link to the authors website and such.
> 
> And no, you can't change this.



Thanks Johan, 
Having read your explanation of why there are three locations (in the Library Module) for the Plug-in Extras I can see the sense to why Adobe created multiple locations. In one sense I'm pleased that I can't change the arrangements as I was concerned that I had inadvertently caused the multiple locations during the installation of the various plugins.

Sorry I have another silly question:-

Can you explain why in the Plug in Manager some (the majority in my case) of plug-ins have the "Remove" button greyed out, which suggests to me that the user is unable to remove a plug in even though they may have installed it in the first place?.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 24, 2017)

ST-EOS said:


> Can you explain why in the Plug in Manager some (the majority in my case) of plug-ins have the "Remove" button greyed out, which suggests to me that the user is unable to remove a plug in even though they may have installed it in the first place?.



Most of my plugins don't have a 'Remove' button at all, but I assume that the plugins you are referring to have to be disabled first before you can remove them.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 24, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> The idea was that the plugin extras in the file menu were for plugins that can be used in all modules, while the plugin extras in Library are only for plugins that work exclusively in the library module. Adobe has no way to impose this however, so the plugin author decides and so it has become a bit of a mess.
> .


You are exactly right on this. As a plugin author, I would add that I follow this logic but it only results in emails from people who assume a plugin's absence from the File>Plugin Extras menu means it isn't working. So one is always tempted to use both of the main positions.


----------



## ST-EOS (Nov 25, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Most of my plugins don't have a 'Remove' button at all, but I assume that the plugins you are referring to have to be disabled first before you can remove them.


Johan, 
I've just checked and I have one plugin that is disabled but the remove button is greyed out. In addition there are two plugin's that are enabled and I could remove them if I wanted to. The other nine Plugin's (which includes Adobe Stock) are active and the remove button is greyed out and that doesn't change if I disable the plugin.
I suspect that the authors of the two plugins that could be removed have written the plug in in such a way that would enable the user to remove them.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 25, 2017)

Maybe those plugins have been copied into the Modules folder? Try removing them in Explorer.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 25, 2017)

Maybe that's a small difference between the Mac and Windows versions, or it depends on how they were installed. I don't see a remove button, but I never use the plugin manager to install plugins. I simply place them in the appropriate folder myself. That's also how you can uninstall them.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 26, 2017)

Yeah, lots of third party plugins that have installers install them directly into modules, so they lose the remove button


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

